# Teresa Rose Shawl - Knitted Lace



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Teresa Rose is a richly textured, top-down triangular lace shawl with a modern geometric pattern of twisted stitches that pop out in relief on a reverse stockinette background. Although the body pattern appears complex, it is very intuitive to knit and easy to memorize. The size is easily customizable, from a small kerchief size up to a to full-sized large shawl.

The 12-page Teresa pattern has both row-by-row written instructions and my usual big charts, so you can use the method that works best for you. There are numerous video links to show how to perform the various techniques used in the design as well as detailed instructions. As with all my patterns, it has been professionally tech edited to ensure accuracy.

The pattern may be purchased on Ravelry via PayPal for $6.00. Here is the Ravelry store link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/teresa-rose

If you prefer to purchase the PDF directly through me via PayPal or check, please PM me and I'll let you know how to proceed.

BLOCKED SIZE: For the pattern size shawl pictured here, 64 x 30 in fingering or sock weight, but easily customizable

NEEDLES: US 4/3.50 mm 32 circular needles, plus 2 DPNs of the same size or smaller, and US 7/4.5 mm DPN for bind off

YARDAGE: 675-725 yards of fingering or sock weight for the pattern size pictured here, but from 375 to 950 yards for the kerchief up to a large shawl size

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl design. Your Mum must be so proud of you and what a lovely thing you did to name this after her :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank You Dee. I found it already on Raverly this AM. I have been watching. Soon as I finish the bears I am making it will be the next thing on the needles. Lovely pattern...


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is so beautiful!xx


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Another beauty, Dee.
I am seeing those architectural elements that someone mentioned elsewhere. It isn't bridges I see but something like flying buttresses that I've seen in old churches.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

missmolly said:


> Another gorgeous shawl design. Your Mum must be so proud of you and what a lovely thing you did to name this after her :-D :thumbup:


Thanks so much. She is quite excited about it. I wish she was a knitter so she could knit it, but I think she is fine with just having it named after her.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deb-Babbles said:


> Thank You Dee. I found it already on Raverly this AM. I have been watching. Soon as I finish the bears I am making it will be the next thing on the needles. Lovely pattern...


No, thank you!!! I can't wait to see your version.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

belleflower said:


> That is so beautiful!xx


Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another beauty, Dee.
> I am seeing those architectural elements that someone mentioned elsewhere. It isn't bridges I see but something like flying buttresses that I've seen in old churches.


Thanks Jane. I am really enjoying designing with all the textures available with lace knitting that do tend to look quite architectural for some reason. A new thing to explore!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Exquisite, Dee! One of my favorite designs - well, all of your designs are my favorite. It just depends on which one I happen to be looking at at the time. lol!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a delightful knit this design is. A beautiful pattern and and a little different beginning makes for a funny time. Your designs always introduce us to something new. Thank you, Dee for keeping us on our toes and demanding more than we think we have in us...You have made us better knitters.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

wow wow wow! Dee, that is one gorgeous shawl! I cant wait to knit this new design of yours.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Such a delightful knit this design is. A beautiful pattern and and a little different beginning makes for a funny time. Your designs always introduce us to something new. Thank you, Dee for keeping us on our toes and demanding more than we think we have in us...You have made us better knitters.


Amen to that, Nan!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

.delete.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Such a delightful knit this design is. A beautiful pattern and and a little different beginning makes for a funny time. Your designs always introduce us to something new. Thank you, Dee for keeping us on our toes and demanding more than we think we have in us...You have made us better knitters.


Another Ditto....couldn't have said it better! I hope everyone will join in on the Teresa Rose KAL for all the fun and info! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-253117-1.html


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Over the top gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really is gorgeous. Just love that lace edging. It just adds something extra to it.

Sue


reborn knitter said:


> Over the top gorgeous!


----------



## Tinkbug (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow! What a wonderfully textured design!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This is yet another beautiful design Dee. I especially love that you have named this after your mother, very special, she must be proud!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yay!!!! Another Dee pattern, need this one too!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh how nice these are. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Really beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

oge designs said:


> This is yet another beautiful design Dee. I especially love that you have named this after your mother, very special, she must be proud!!


Totally agree! Love the color, too!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

You are amazing.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Lovely as always!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Exquisite, Dee! One of my favorite designs - well, all of your designs are my favorite. It just depends on which one I happen to be looking at at the time. lol!


Thanks CathyAnn. That is so nice of you to say.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Such a delightful knit this design is. A beautiful pattern and and a little different beginning makes for a funny time. Your designs always introduce us to something new. Thank you, Dee for keeping us on our toes and demanding more than we think we have in us...You have made us better knitters.


Thanks so much my friend. I keep myself on my toes too, discovering some of these news things first and then writing them up while they are still "fresh" to me too!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

oge designs said:


> This is yet another beautiful design Dee. I especially love that you have named this after your mother, very special, she must be proud!!


Thanks so much. You know how much I admire your design work as well. A mutual admiration society!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow, you certainly DO have a penchant for designing gorgeous shawls, Dee! I love it!!!


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

So, soooo beautiful.

Maddi


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

As you can see by my avatar, I am a huge fan of your patterns. I love them all! Just downloaded this new pattern, and I am sure I will not be disappointed. Thanks for creating such lovely patterns.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Such a delightful knit this design is. A beautiful pattern and and a little different beginning makes for a funny time. Your designs always introduce us to something new. Thank you, Dee for keeping us on our toes and demanding more than we think we have in us...You have made us better knitters.


Ditto !!!! Congratulations on this great BEAUTY.....


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful design and color.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Dee, love,

Those of us who do not have color printing should underline
the highlights, and fill in the helps with a red pen, as I did. This pattern is certainly worth it.

Thank you, Dee.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

So beautiful. I love it!


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful! I really like the texture.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful.


----------

